# Mosquito Lake Walleye Tournament



## Tom Means (Mar 7, 2008)

N.E.W.C. will be holding there 2nd annual walleye tournament on April 13, 2008 out of Mosquito Lake State Park.

1ST PLACE is "Guaranteed" a minimum of $2,500.00!!!!!

My phone has started ringing about this event with the amount of the guarantee.

You can get your entry forms at our web site www.neweasternwalleyecircuit.com.

We will start excepting entries for all the events this monday 3/10/08.

Get in this one early. A $50.00 deposit will hold your boat number, remainder due at rules meeting.

There is only 1 flight scheduled to released boats in numerical order.

Tom Means


----------



## Tom Means (Mar 7, 2008)

I have been receiving a lot of calls about lodging. I have listed the following for every one.

For your Mosquito Lake Walleye Angler Packet, contact the Trumbull County Tourism Bureau at 866.360.1552 or visit ExploreTrumbullCounty.com.

We are accepting entry forms now. A $50.00 deposit will hold your boat number, the rest payable at registration meeting.

You can get a entry form from our website neweasternwalleyecircuit.com.

Tom


----------



## Tom Means (Mar 7, 2008)

For anyone needing lodging for this event, the N.E.W.C. has negotiated a discounted rate at the Days Inn, 15 minutes from the ramp.

The phone number is (330) 544-1301, and let them know that you are with the fishing tournament for your discount.

Don't wait, these rooms will go fast!!!!!

Tom Means


----------



## Tom Means (Mar 7, 2008)

I would like to remind everyone that we are only 3 weeks away from the event.

Pre registration is greatly appreciated, and you only need to send a $50.00 deposit to hold your boat number.

We ask for this pre registration to help caculate how much food we will need. I am sure everyone can appreciate the need for a accurate number attending this event for this reason.

We will be holding late registration for those who need to pay in full for the event on Saturday April 12, at the Mosquito Lake Marina from 4 - 5 pm. We will then be at the Gander Mountain in Niles from 5:30 - 7:00 pm in there lodge room.

Any questions feel free to e-mail me at [email protected] .

Tom


----------



## Tom Means (Mar 7, 2008)

We are 11 days away from the event, and we are receiving several calls daily.

For anyone needing information or to to pre register call (814) 362-1423 or e-mail me at [email protected].

Tom


----------



## Tom Means (Mar 7, 2008)

N.E.W.C. 2nd Annual Spring Open
Presented by Trumbull County Tourism Bureau

We are only a few days away from this great event and the phone has been ringing steadily from anglers about this event. As of last night we have had 27 teams call about info for this event in the last 6 days, along with the entries allready in, we should have a super 2nd Annual spring open event.

The biggest question seems to be about the payout. We will pay down 5 places with 21 teams entered. First place is guaranteed a minimum of $2,500.00.

Second most asked question is for hotel info. For your Mosquito Lake Walleye Angler Packet, Contact Trumbull Couty Tourism Bureau at (866) 360-1552, or visit Explore Trumbull County.com. We are recommending the Days Inn in Niles at (330) 544-1301.

We will be accepting entries now till thursday at home office, we will be at the Marina on sat from 4 - 5 pm, then we will be at the Gander Mountain in Niles from 5:30 - 7:00 pm for teams needing to register.

We will except entries at the ramp morning of the event, but if possible please sign up by saturday evening, to help make things smoother on Sunday morning.

For info or entry forms go to www.neweasterwalleyecircuit.com or e-mail me at [email protected].

For all your bait, tackle, Fishing License, and snacks for the day please visit our sposors Joe and Kathy at the Mosquito Lake Marina, or Linda and the Gang at the Causeway Bait and Tackle (they have gas as well). Tell them the N.E.W.C. sent you, and if you get the chance, thank them for helping make this great event happen.

Looking forward to seeing everyone this weekend.

Tom Means


----------

